# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مگه داریم؟؟ مهندسی رباتیک حذف شده از دفترچه 95!!!

## Dr.Younes

سلام

رشته مهندسی رباتیک تو رشته های اول دفترچه شماره 2 (رشته 57ــم) هست اما تو هیچ کدوم از دانشگاه ها نیست یعنی هیچ کد رشته محلی مهندسی رباتیک نداریم!!!
نه تو سراسری نه غیر انتفاعی نه پیام نور...

یعنی ادغام شده؟؟؟
اگه ادغام شده چرا اسمش اول دفترچه هست؟؟؟
اگه اسمش اول دفترچست چرا تو هیچ رشته محلی نیست؟؟؟

 :Yahoo (113):   :Yahoo (39): 

من فقط همین ی رشته رو دیدم اگه بقیه رشته ها اینجوری باشه که کلا سیستم انتخاب رشته عوض میشه!!!
به انتخاب رشته های مجازی هم نمیشه اعتماد کرد با این وضع چون بر اساس سال های قبله و اینطور که پیداست امسال کلی حذف رشته و شاید اضافه شدن داشته باشیم
 :Y (718):

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام
> 
> رشته مهندسی رباتیک تو رشته های اول دفترچه شماره 2 (رشته 57ــم) هست اما تو هیچ کدوم از دانشگاه ها نیست یعنی هیچ کد رشته محلی مهندسی رباتیک نداریم!!!
> نه تو سراسری نه غیر انتفاعی نه پیام نور...
> 
> یعنی ادغام شده؟؟؟
> اگه ادغام شده چرا اسمش اول دفترچه هست؟؟؟
> اگه اسمش اول دفترچست چرا تو هیچ رشته محلی نیست؟؟؟
> 
> ...


رشته های غیر کاربردی یا اشباع یا فاقد بازار کار قرار بود حذف بشه نمیدونم برای امسال اعمال شده این موضوع یا نه

----------


## khaan

قرار بود حذف بشه از خیلی وقت پیش تصویب کرده بودن.

برین خدا رو شکر کنین که حذف شده هیچی ارزش نداشت. البته فارغ التحصیلانش باسواد و باکلاس هستن ولی رشته مشخص و سر و ته داری نبود.

الکترونیک/مکانیک  این چیزا رو بخونین اگه باکلاس میخواین مهندسی پزشکی و هوافضا و ...

----------


## Ali.psy

> قرار بود حذف بشه از خیلی وقت پیش تصویب کرده بودن.
> 
> برین خدا رو شکر کنین که حذف شده هیچی ارزش نداشت. البته فارغ التحصیلانش باسواد و باکلاس هستن ولی رشته مشخص و سر و ته داری نبود.
> 
> الکترونیک/مکانیک  این چیزا رو بخونین اگه باکلاس میخواین مهندسی پزشکی و هوافضا و ...


بعضی رشته های مهندسی بدون گرایش شده حتما قراره ترم پنج انتخاب گرایش کنن؟

----------


## Dr.Younes

> قرار بود حذف بشه از خیلی وقت پیش تصویب کرده بودن.
> 
> برین خدا رو شکر کنین که حذف شده هیچی ارزش نداشت. البته فارغ التحصیلانش باسواد و باکلاس هستن ولی رشته مشخص و سر و ته داری نبود.
> 
> الکترونیک/مکانیک  این چیزا رو بخونین اگه باکلاس میخواین مهندسی پزشکی و هوافضا و ...


اینو منم میدونستم اما مشکل اینجاست که اسم رشته تو صفحه اول هست...اما رشته محل نداریم


*
شماره 57 رو ملاحظه کنید...اسم رشته هست ابتدای دفترچه اما هیچ دانشگاهی نداره مگه میشه؟؟؟ یعنی سازمان سنجش اشتباه کرده؟؟؟*

----------


## Full Professor

تو ایران کار نداره اینو بدون 
بهتر که حذف کردن
برید خدا رو شکر کنید
کاش اصلا دانشگاه پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی ها همش حذف میشد

----------


## r3zaa

اون لیست رشته هاست.
به گمانم : رشته وجود داره ولی هیچ دانشگاهی حاظر نیست که کلاساشو برگزار کنه .

----------

